

NSA Concedes Hadoop Beats Its Pricey Alternatives - taylorbuley
http://readwrite.com/2013/06/21/nsa-concedes-hadoop-beats-its-pricey-alternatives

======
fatjokes
People bemoan how all the smart people ate working in finance. Look on the
bright side: they're not working for the NSA.

